# Luxury Watch



## imagohp

I have been debating for years if I should be getting a high end watch. Thinking of either a Rolex or Audemars. The thing that is holding me back is I am just afraid that one day I will regret of the purchase or get fed up with it. Would you guys get one? Is this worth while?


----------



## 30seconds

Do you wear watches now...not necessarily ever day but when you go out? For me personally I do, I find something classy about them but my two nice watches I wear when I go out totally less then a thousand. I do plan on purchasing something much nicer later in life though so imo they are worth it.


----------



## Plugging Along

It's a personal choice. Some would say they are a waste because you can get a watch cheap. I have a few expensive watches (all gifts or handed down). They still keep the value, but more importantly it will last. Mine are pretty classic though. One is from a grandparent. 

Keep in mind they still need to be serviced and it is not cheap. The last time I had my rolex serviced it was $800. A new band can start at $1200 and be much more depending on the bad, a shattered face is about $1500 to $2000. Not that all of these things have happened to mine, but each of my family members. Also, if you don't wear it everyday, it will need to be stored in a watch wonder case. 

I would say if you have a lot of money, and don't have anything else that you would rather spend on then go for it if that is what you really like. If you have any debt (including a mortgage). other things you are saving for (kids, travel, ect) then don't get it.

Most people I know don't even notice the watch I have.


----------



## Just a Guy

Haven't worn a watch in years...don't regret it or miss it at all, and I'm rarely late.

Then again, I do t live by the clock either.


----------



## humble_pie

what else could someone named 30seconds wear when he goes out except a nice watch?

still, the maintenance costs that Plugging is mentioning are daunting. Me i wouldn't.


----------



## Pluto

imagohp said:


> I have been debating for years if I should be getting a high end watch. Thinking of either a Rolex or Audemars. The thing that is holding me back is I am just afraid that one day I will regret of the purchase or get fed up with it. Would you guys get one? Is this worth while?


If you are going to wear it in public, you might need a body guard.


----------



## fraser

I have a Tag that mostly stays in a drawer. I did not buy it. Instead, I wear a 40 year old Certina watch that I bought when we travelled through Europe in a VW van. 

I would not spend money on an expensive watch. Use the money to splurge on a nice vacation.


----------



## cashinstinct

Buy a Apple Watch instead with gold ! :biggrin:


----------



## Plugging Along

This is again going to be case of Suzes 'can you afford it'.


----------



## Beaver101

imagohp said:


> I have been debating for years if I should be getting a high end watch. Thinking of either a Rolex or Audemars. The thing that is holding me back is I am just afraid that one day I will regret of the purchase or get fed up with it. Would you guys get one? Is this worth while?


 ... since you have been debating this "for years" and still debating it, I say "buy it" now before you regret not buying it when the prices continue to go up and "the end" comes. Of course, it would be "worth it" since it would be for your enjoyment. High end watches such as Rolex or Audemars, etc. never go out of style. Encouragement to purchase it is only provided on the presumption that you have the $$$ to spare - ie your expenses covered and you're not going out on a limb to buy it. Enjoy! each:


----------



## carverman

I don't understand the logic here...a watch is a watch..if it tells time accurately and is functional that is all you need..everything else is bragging rights.
I have worn a timex that has the backlight so I can tell time in the dark..that is about all the extra bells and whistles I need.

Now, if you are a James Bond ladies man..driving that Aston Martin or Lamborghini..and need that "Licence to kill watch" that is another story..
A nice Rolex Submariner, so you can tell time while diving underwater to defuse the nuclear bombs from the crashed Vulcan bomber that
SPECTRE is trying to grab..that is another story...
http://jamesbondwiki.com/page/James+Bond+Watches

Now if you do a lot of ....SKYFALLing, then you need to get a OMEGA Seamaster Planet Ocean.
Everyone loves a sharp dressed man..falling out of the sky..now wasn't that a ZZTOP hit back a while ago?

http://www.chrono24.com/en/omega/se...m&models=66&manufacturerIds=187&usedOrNew=new



> "Sharp Dressed Man" (by ZZTOP)
> 
> Clean shirt, new shoes
> And I don't know where I am goin' to.
> Silk suit, black tie,
> I don't need a reason why.
> 
> They come runnin' just as fast as they can
> 'Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.
> 
> Gold watch, diamond ring,
> I ain't missin' not a single thing.
> And cuff links, stick pin,
> When I step out I'm gonna do you in.
> 
> They come runnin' just as fast as they can
> 'Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.
> 
> Top coat, top hat,
> I don't worry 'cause my wallet's fat.
> Black shades, white gloves,
> Lookin' sharp and lookin' for love.
> 
> They come runnin' just as fast as they can
> 'Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man


----------



## Homerhomer

not my cup of tea, however if I would suggest getting used or vintage, these will keep the prices and will not empty your pocket as much as getting them brand new.


----------



## Beaver101

carverman said:


> I don't understand the logic here...a watch is a watch..if it tells time accurately and is functional that is all you need..everything else is bragging rights.
> I have worn a timex that has the backlight so I can tell time in the dark..that is about all the extra bells and whistles I need. ...


 ... we're not in the frugality section, again. And of course, a watch is a watch and a $1 one from Dollarama can tell time too. :biggrin: 

Based on his/her post, it sounds like he/she has been itching (since debating for years) to get it so the $$$ is there ... whether it's a bragging rights consideration or not, only he/she would know. By getting it, he/she can enjoy it now and perhaps leave it as an heirloom for his/her kids. 

Homerhomer has a good idea - maybe getting it used or as vintage to keep it affordable if there is a price tag consideration to it.

PS: I don't own any diamonds-mining- or high-end-goods-retailer-related stocks.


----------



## Plugging Along

carverman said:


> I don't understand the logic here...a watch is a watch..if it tells time accurately and is functional that is all you need..everything else is bragging rights.
> I have worn a timex that has the backlight so I can tell time in the dark..that is about all the extra bells and whistles I need.


I don't think it is for us to understand or to be logical to us. What is important or brings enjoyment to one person varies, hence why this is a question of can one afford it, whether will they regret it. 

I actually totally understand the draw of a nice watch but have been fortunate not to have to pay for many of mine. A nice watch with Swiss craftsmanship is like a work of art. It doesn't run out on quarts and batteries, it is the same movements for over a hundred years. It is a subtle piece of jewelry that has function. I always wear a watch, even sleeping. 

For some its engagement rings, diamonds, bicycles, kayaks, guitars, music, travel, food, wine, or what ever else. It becomes a personal thing. 

I have had someone spend come crazy money on sort of fender guitar owned by some famous musician or someone spend a lot on a hockey card. Of me I. Would never do that because I don't the logic, but I see how happy they are, and they can afford it, so why not? Money is meant to be spent in things that are not just practical but also enjoyed. 

I will scrimp and save on my grocery bills because I hate paying more, then spend all the savings on one amazing bottle of wine. 



Homerhomer said:


> not my cup of tea, however if I would suggest getting used or vintage, these will keep the prices and will not empty your pocket as much as getting them brand new.


If you go with used, go with a very reputable dealer, not necessary just in the open market.


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> ... we're not in the frugality section, again. And of course, a watch is a watch and a $1 one from Dollarama can tell time too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried one from Dollarama..chinese watches...hmmm?..if it's anything like their calculators..
> Their calculators (I have one)* come with bad batteries..dead* or dead a short time
> afterwards.. I had to go out and get a duracell button battery for those...cost me a whole $4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on his/her post, it sounds like he/she has been itching (since debating for years) to get it so the $$$ is there ... whether it's a bragging rights consideration or not, only he/she would know. By getting it, he/she can enjoy it now and perhaps leave it as an heirloom for his/her kids.
> Homerhomer has a good idea - maybe getting it used or as vintage to keep it affordable if there is a price tag consideration to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ..or a pawn shop..I'm sure you can get a nice Rolex oyster at a pawn shop for a fraction of the price it costs new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I don't own any diamonds-mining- or high-end-goods-retailer-related stocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You stick with the frugal minded stocks then....:biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## carverman

Plugging Along said:


> I have had *someone spend come crazy money on sort of fender guitar owned by some famous musician *or someone spend a lot on a hockey card. Of me I. Would never do that because I don't the logic, but I see how happy they are, and they can afford it, so why not? *Money is meant to be spent in things that are not just practical but also enjoyed.*


Yes, I see your point. I don't have the money right now, but if I did..I would spend "crazy money" on a Fender guitar owned and played by Stevie Ray Vaughn or Jimi Hendrix..or maybe that elusive 1959 Gibson Les Paul that is the 'Holy Grail of guitars"..
or maybe a nice Harley big twin,,so I could ride out with my genuwine Harley-Davidson motor clothes and give the finger at the world...all the lawyers, and especially " brain dead" drivers...

BUT.. I would never spend a penny on a diamond ring, or a expensive watch...as someone said "Life is a highway..and I want to ride it all night long..(on my Harley).. song from Tom Cochrane..



> I will scrimp and save on my grocery bills because I hate paying more, then spend all the savings on one amazing bottle of wine.


I think you fit into the Bare Naked ladies song..IF I had a million dollars....:biggrin:


> If I had a million dollars
> We wouldn’t have to eat Kraft dinner
> But we would eat Kraft dinner
> 
> Of course we would, we’d just eat more
> And buy really expensive ketchups with it
> That’s right, all the fanciest Dijon ketchups


----------



## Beaver101

> *carverman:*
> 
> Never tried one from Dollarama..chinese watches...hmmm?..if it's anything like their calculators..
> Their calculators (I have one)* come with bad batteries..dead* or dead a short time
> afterwards.. I had to go out and get a duracell button battery for those...cost me a whole $4! ...
> 
> You stick with the frugal minded stocks then....:biggrin:


 ... actually, I do have a watch bought from Dollarama also, for $3 though and it works very well - has a glow in the dark back-lit too. Re the dead-battery-Chinese-made-calculator - why would you buy one that's only battery operated? Don't they have solar-powered ones at your Dollarama? 

Yes, I do stick with frugal-minded stocks (eg. BBD.B and all Canadian too!) since the motto is buy-low-and-sell-high, right? :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## marina628

I think it depends on your lifestyle and if it allows you to wear it often .My husband's everyday watch is a Tag Heuer link that cost about $3400 ,he has a Breitling that cost $9800 three years ago that he wears when we go out.I personally wear a Montblanc watch every day of the week ,put it on in the morning and take it off at bedtime.We have not had to service any of them so far but IMO if you can afford the watch you can afford the repair.


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> ... actually, I do have a watch bought from Dollarama also, for $3 though and it works very well - has a glow in the dark back-lit too. Re the dead-battery-Chinese-made-calculator - why would you buy one that's only battery operated? Don't they have solar-powered ones at your Dollarama?


Beav; they sell the same calculators in all the Dollorama stores.."Studio" brand, and yes they all come with the solar cell, but I found that with a dead battery(which Dollarama does not sell in that size..why not?) the display is intermittent , and the calculator makes some arithmetic mistakes. I use it mostly for doing my taxes, so I can't afford mistakes at that time. 
With Dollarama's policy of not accepting returns..it is the luck of the draw with these calculators..if you get one with a reasonably "fresh" Chinese made 389 style button battery, it will work for quite a while.

My first one, the battery died after 2-3 years. Rather than buy a new battery for it $4.99 
at C TC, I thought that if I bought another one at Dollarama, it would only cost me $1.50. (being frugal) :biggrin:

Brought it home and the battery was dead.
The solar cell operation is ok, if you have it in front of a strong light, but that is not always possible., so the backup battery is still preferred if you are doing serious addition/subtraction with these things.


----------



## Mechanic

If you want a nice watch and can afford it, buy it. It's a personal thing. I don't even notice people's watches. I agree on the lifestyle comment. I wear my watch everyday and yes they get a few scratches. I have a really nice Citizen Ecodrive that my wife bought me. I like it because it's not too big, is waterproof and doesn't get in the way, and it's always the right time. It never needs winding or batteries. I only ever take it off when I go to bed. If I wanted a Rolex or Tag or Breitling I would go buy one but it would likely stay in my closet most of the time.


----------



## fatcat

wearing a really beautiful and pricey watch is fine as long as you travel pretty much within the confines of where there are plenty of other similar expensive watches

maybe not a great idea to go the 7-11 to get a liter of milk at 11PM with your new patek phillipe showing itself off to all and sundry

as we see more wealth inequity, wearing really pricey watches will bring more risk i am afraid


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> actually, I do have a watch bought from Dollarama..for $3 though and it works very well - has a glow in the dark back-lit too.


Lol, but are those watches fashionable? That's important also, no? At any rate, I would recommend DOL's stock instead of their watches [after the much anticipated correction though]. 

*imagohp:* if you have been considering such a purchase for years now, it probably means you can afford it, if so, make yourself happy! But yes, there is a very good possibility that the thrill would diminish in time, especially if you're wondering about this already. If you want to stand out, maybe even consider a pocket-watch! [I think I've been watching too many Murdoch Mysteries, lol]. 

I would definitely get bored with the same watch, luxury or not.


----------



## uptoolate

Not to sound prejudiced but... anytime I see an expensive watch on someone's wrist, the wearer loses a few points in my books. If they make any effort to show me the watch - deal breaker. Ok so maybe I am prejudiced!


----------



## Homerhomer

uptoolate said:


> Ok so maybe I am prejudiced!


yes you are ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

^^ You must see lots of effortless name droppers in the Summer months. :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101

carverman said:


> Beav; they sell the same calculators in all the Dollorama stores.."Studio" brand, and yes they all come with the solar cell, but I found that with a dead battery(*which Dollarama does not sell in that size..why not?) *the display is intermittent , and the calculator makes some arithmetic mistakes. I use it mostly for doing my taxes, so I can't afford mistakes at that time.
> With Dollarama's policy of not accepting returns..it is the luck of the draw with these calculators..if you get one with a reasonably "fresh" Chinese made 389 style button battery, it will work for quite a while.
> 
> My first one, the battery died after 2-3 years. Rather than buy a new battery for it $4.99
> at C TC, I thought that if I bought another one at Dollarama, it would only cost me $1.50. (being frugal) :biggrin:
> 
> Brought it home and the battery was dead.
> The solar cell operation is ok, if you have it in front of a strong light, but that is not always possible., so the backup battery is still preferred if you are doing serious addition/subtraction with these things.


 ... they don't carry the 389 type of battery for the same reason they don't carry 377 button watch batteries given the wide range of battery-types and sizes ... I think for the same cost of a pack of batteries at Dollarama, you can just buy another new calculator. From what you're saying, your first calculator lasted 2-3 years but the subsequent one didn't? I would suggest you at least let your Dollarama store know that their stock(s) ain't too fresh. :biggrin:

If you don't mind me asking - since you're an electrical engineer, what kind of "calculator" do/did you normally use?


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> Lol, but are those watches fashionable? That's important also, no? At any rate, I would recommend DOL's stock instead of their watches [after the much anticipated correction though].
> 
> ...
> 
> I would definitely get bored with the same watch, luxury or not.


 ... as fashionable as my tourquoise-blouse ... now that you got me thinking, I think I should get a matching bracelet just like a fashionista Mickey Mouse T-Shirt with the Mickey Mouse watch. :biggrin:

Buy DOL stock? Buy high, sell low? :biggrin:


----------



## m3s

Go lurk on the watchuseek forum for a bit. I work in aviation so everybody has a ridiculous watch.. I wanted a quality, durable, subtle, functional watch with a simple dial to keep track of time zones. The fanatics on watchuseek know the good ones that you will never see in the mainstream stores. I bought it in Switzerland with 10 year guarantee and I could sell it for more on watchuseek (it's imitated by many cheaper brands) When the tritium went out on the minute hand years later, they replaced it hassle free with an extra band.. I wouldn't want anything flashy because I'd be scared to lose it, theft, dropping it etc..


----------



## marina628

You buy a watch like that for yourself not for showing off as 99% of the people have no clue if a watch is $200 or $10000.My brother in law bought a $300 Bulova watch and he is proud as a peacock of it and it is a beautiful watch.I have only owned 2 watches in my entire life not counting a swatch that was a gift and I never wore lol


----------



## Sherlock

I want an original Casio calculator watch from 1985. The chicks would be all over me then.


----------



## donald

8k watch!...i would say go for it as long as it ain't more than roughly your take home mthly income?
/ Less,otherwise i think it is silly M.O
Rolex signifies something,no different than buying a 100k+ car(same rules)


----------



## Plugging Along

fatcat said:


> wearing a really beautiful and pricey watch is fine as long as you travel pretty much within the confines of where there are plenty of other similar expensive watches
> 
> maybe not a great idea to go the 7-11 to get a liter of milk at 11PM with your new patek phillipe showing itself off to all and sundry
> 
> as we see more wealth inequity, wearing really pricey watches will bring more risk i am afraid


I wear my watch all time, including to bed. I have never had any issues going to shady places with it. I was accidentally in really bad areas ei. Harlem, bad bad area of Mississippi, and some other areas where I was lost. I can tell you my watch was the least of my worries. Fortunately I dress really casual on most times, so if anyone noticed my watch, they probably thought it was a fake. I don't go into 7-11 with my designer clothes, purse and jewelry driving a Ferrari. 



Beaver101 said:


> ... as fashionable as my tourquoise-blouse ... now that you got me thinking, I think I should get a matching bracelet just like a fashionista Mickey Mouse T-Shirt with the Mickey Mouse watch. :biggrin:
> 
> Buy DOL stock? Buy high, sell low? :biggrin:


I have a Mickey Mouse watch, two of them in fact. 



marina628 said:


> You buy a watch like that for yourself not for showing off as 99% of the people have no clue if a watch is $200 or $10000.My brother in law bought a $300 Bulova watch and he is proud as a peacock of it and it is a beautiful watch.I have only owned 2 watches in my entire life not counting a swatch that was a gift and I never wore lol


+1


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Who wears a watch anymore? I haven't had one since I got a cell phone.

Regardless, if you want one and can afford it, go ahead and buy it.

Those who suggest you settle for a cheaper watch have it exactly backwards. A cheap watch will be worth practically nothing as soon as you wear it, while a Rolex or similar will always have value and may well be more valuable in 20 or 30 years time. If you take care of it you can always sell or pawn it if you get tired of it.

So, I say get a Rolex or nothing, and go on using your cell phone like the rest of us.


----------



## Plugging Along

I think I am old. I cant imagine not wearing a watch. 

I think it is rude for me to look at my cell for the time under certain situations. I teach and not all the rooms have clocks. I would think it is rude to keep checking my cell, but I find it more subtle to check my watching to make sure I am on schedule. Same thing for meetings, especially if I am chairing them or up at the front presenting. 

There are other watches that keep their value relatively well, Cartier, patak, omega, are a few. If the OP does go used, then I would make sure all the paper work is there.


----------



## Plugging Along

donald said:


> 8k watch!...i would say go for it as long as it ain't more than roughly your take home mthly income?
> / Less,otherwise i think it is silly M.O
> Rolex signifies something,no different than buying a 100k+ car(same rules)


Curious what take home income has to do with the affordability. It MAY indicate affordability, but to necessarily. What if OP is retired with no take home income but $10mil on the bank? What If OP have $500k income, but has a ton of debt. 

Again, Rolex to you signifies the same thing as an expensive car, but that is an personal opinion. I actually don't equate the two as the same, but that is me.


----------



## carverman

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Who wears a watch anymore? I haven't had one since I got a cell phone.
> 
> Regardless, if you want one and can afford it, go ahead and buy it.
> 
> Those who suggest you settle for a cheaper watch have it exactly backwards. A cheap watch will be worth practically nothing as soon as you wear it, while a Rolex or similar will always have value and may well be more valuable in 20 or 30 years time.* If you take care of it you can always sell or pawn it if you get tired of it.*
> 
> So, I say get a Rolex or nothing, and go on using your cell phone like the rest of us.


Rolex..that is old technology..if you want to treat yourself to the best timekeeper in the world..and an investment at the same time.. get one of these..if you can afford it...:biggrin:
http://www.watchtime.com/blog/million-dollar-watches/

Now the tricky thing with these priceless timepiece "investments", is that they are very hard to read, if you can even decipher the actual time, and of course, the normal mugger on the street would see you coming from a mile away....

However, if time is really the essence of your life..may I suggest??? It puts a smile on your face as you realize that
your life is...slowly....ticking...away.....as well as your money. :biggrin:

1. Greubel Forsey Invention Piece 2 Quadruple Tourbillon: $750,000
http://financesonline.com/uploads/greubel-1024x782.jpg


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> 8k watch!...i would say go for it as long as it ain't more than roughly your take home mthly income?
> / Less,otherwise i think it is silly M.O
> Rolex signifies something,no different than buying a 100k+ car(same rules)


Both are status symbols.."that you have made it" and you are worth what you are getting paid for. 

Now take "Biebs" for example, he can afford a Rolex and a Lamborghini Aventador and he can't even sing!
2013 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 Coupe $ 397,500

or a Nice Porsche 911 turbo maybe?? 
2014 Porsche 911 Turbo $148,300 - $193,900

or maybe even a Ferrari Italia..this one is fuelled on testosterone....arrrrrrrhhhhh!!
http://cdn-1.thejameslist.com/data/images/19104102_medium2.jpg

Only 240,255 euros?...a bargain for this car of your dreams.


----------



## Homerhomer

I am trying to understand why so many of you are so judgmental and opinionated? Any idea?
Why does anyone need to have a good enough (for you) reason to buy anything regardless how expensive and unnecessary?

I can't understand why anyone would be carving furniture themselves if it can be bought much cheaper and with less effort at ikea, we are not in middle ages anymore and have skilled workforce in Asia to make them for us. It's just stupid to be wasting time with some piece of wood, get on with times ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Plugging Along said:


> 1. I think I am old. I cant imagine not wearing a watch.
> 
> 2. I think it is rude for me to look at my cell.........


*1.* It's not about being old [fashioned], nor are you alone wearing one; watches aren't dead relics, not yet anyway. 

'THE SWISS WATCHMAKING INDUSTRY: A WORLD LEADER (IN TERMS OF VALUE)
Switzerland exported 29.2 million finished watches in 2012, a drop of 2.2% on the previous year. However, this figure only represents 2.5% of the 1.2 billion watches manufactured worldwide over the same period – practically nothing, in terms of quantity. China is, in fact, the market leader in this respect, producing 663 million watches in 2012. It is the world’s largest exporter of finished watches, followed by Hong Kong, which produced 354 million. Switzerland comes in third place. However, the opposite is true when it comes to value, where Switzerland takes the lead, producing 95% of all watches sold at prices of over 1,000 francs. It should also be noted that, in 2012, Swiss watches cost on average 739 dollars (688 dollars in 2011), as opposed to barely 3 dollars on average for watches manufactured in China.'

*2.* There is always the discreet 'RINGLY'. :biggrin:
https://ringly.com/


----------



## Plugging Along

My ringly would be vibrating constantly. 

I remember before phone had the vibrate function or blue tooth technology, and phone only range there was a little gadget that was the size of a small pager that you could put on your belt or on the table, and it would vibrate any time ANY cell rang within 6 feet. Two of our family members had one, and we went out for dinner in a crowded restaurant and the stupid thing would not stop because everyone had a cell ringing. Drove me nuts.


----------



## Plugging Along

Hmmmm..... I just looked up the OPS other two posts, and I may change part of my advice. In 2010 O posted about unable to control spending and unable to save because they are too into the designer names. Based on the post, I am just guessing the person is younger (love of diesel jeans which is a younger brand), so if my assumptions are right 

My advice is get the watch ONLY if you have NO debt AND have adequate savings, AND purchase will not make a material dent in your savings. It's fine to have an expensive watch IF you can afford it and have the rest your financial house in order. Otherwise, this is where the regret will be in later life. 'Oh I wish I didn't have such a big mortgage or no down payment because I bought this watch'


----------



## carverman

Homerhomer said:


> I can't understand why anyone would be carving furniture themselves if it can be bought much cheaper and with less effort at ikea, we are not in middle ages anymore and have skilled workforce in Asia to make them for us. *It's just stupid to be wasting time with some piece of wood, get on with times *;-)


As a former wood carver and furniture maker, I could see that as personal, but I won't.

Ikea knockdown furniture is CR*P ..particle core stuff that falls apart easily..but they make huge profits from that stuff.
I for one, like to visit a local sawyer and see his stash of air dried hardwoods, mostly maple, oak and walnut that I sometimes still make a nice piece of furniture for my family.

Nothing like the smell of fresh pine shavings from my power planer, or seeing that curl of wood coming from my hand plane.

As they say...some things are priceless..for the rest..there is Mastercard. :biggrin:
Now if I had a million dollars..would I spend it all on a Rolex watch? How is that Rolex watch going to change my lifestyle?..not a bit!


----------



## carverman

Plugging Along said:


> Otherwise, this is where the regret will be in later life. 'Oh I wish I didn't have such a big mortgage or no down payment because I bought this watch'


Good advice for watches...time wasted on watches..but a musical instrument..that is another thing entirely. 
1959 Gibson Les Paul guitar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX5wMTdE2PQ&list=PLB195B457FA857478&index=2

Unlike the Rolex watch, and you can find quite a few in pawn shops, they are not making 1959 Les Pauls anymore...
what makes the 1959 Les Paul sunburst extremely valuable?
1. They are very rare.
2. Only 643 made by Gibson 
4. Made from high quality rainforest wood (banned from harvest these days) and very unique tone from these woods
5. highly sought by collectors these days, some go as high as $750.000 and if they happened to be owned and played by a dead rock star..
the value (if on Christi's Auction) could be in the millions.


----------



## Homerhomer

carverman said:


> As a former wood carver and furniture maker, I could see that as personal, but I won't.
> 
> !


It wasn't meant as a personal attack at all, just trying to make a point and have failed I guess.
And the point was that everyone is entitled to a different approach and you and others don't have to showel yours down their throats ;-), you like to smell wood, others like to smell metal the rolex is made of, no difference just different cup of tea. Motivation is the same (to enjoy in some shape or form).


----------



## Beaver101

Okay, no more debating on this until the OP sends feedback as there're plenty of opinions, suggestions and ideas for him in this post. 

Maybe he will have a change of thought/gear and try to get that holy-$$$ 1959 Gibson Les Paul guitar or that original mint-conditioned Casio calculator watch or just pay off his last payment on his MasterCard for that Lambo purchase instead ... :biggrin:


----------



## Addy

humble_pie said:


> what else could someone named 30seconds wear when he goes out except a nice watch?


I assumed it was a shortened version of "one minute man"!


----------



## humble_pie

Homerhomer said:


> It wasn't meant as a personal attack at all, just trying to make a point and have failed I guess



homer don't you remember how, when carver was shyly showing us just a few of his supremely talented carvings & other creations, you yourself praised his beautiful stained glass window with the blue flower motif? & your praise was spot on.

it seems that our carve is an extremely gifted cabinetmaker & musical instrument builder. Some of his works are museum pieces. Only to be equalled by his unforgettable Ode To The Eternity Light Bulb each:

now if we could only persuade carver to show us more of those gorgeous wood carvings, furniture pieces, guitars, stained glass & other artworks, we'd have a real treat ...


...


----------



## Homerhomer

humble_pie said:


> homer don't you remember how, when carver was shyly showing us just a few of his supremely talented carvings & other creations, you yourself praised his beautiful stained glass window with the blue flower motif? & your praise was spot on.
> 
> it seems that our carve is an extremely gifted cabinetmaker & musical instrument builder. Some of his works are museum pieces. Only to be equalled by his unforgettable Ode To The Eternity Light Bulb each:
> 
> now if we could only persuade carver to show us more of those gorgeous wood carvings, furniture pieces, guitars, stained glass & other artworks, we'd have a real treat ...
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely the gems deserved all the praises they got, absolutely beautiful. I would love to see more of them from Carve, in addition I would love to see from him and some others a bit more understanding and less judging, I am a bit perplexed at some of the comments here. Why is that so difficult for someone (for example) who loves wood and woodworking to understand the beauty of timeless time pieces and the beauty or the joy that may come with it.

Don't get me wrong, I also love wood, every time I throw a piece of it into my smoker it smells like heaven ;-)


----------



## imagohp

Thanks for all the feedback. For myself, I don't like to wear a watch, i just like to keep them and appreciate the art of Swiss craftsmanship. So , if I am getting it, I have no intention to wear a short sleeve and show it off. As somebody already mentioned that I can get a watch from dollar store or even a Timex that can tell time much more accurate than a 25K watch, but the thing is I am not relying it to tell time, more like a self satisfaction/ makes me happy. It's as expensive as a car that's for sure, but it's timeless and can pass on generation after another, and if getting a good one, it holds its value. The the biggest drawback for myself is I am not sure down the road I will be getting tired of it. I am not saying that I'm very well off, but still wouldn't want to throw ~30k down the drain for few/couple years of pleasure.


----------



## Plugging Along

Only you can decide how easily you get bored with something. Me, I use my watch everyday, so it always has that functionality piece to it. You can always sell it if you get bored, or as you said you can pass it down to generations. It might be a good idea on what you would before you buy and how you are for sticking to your plans.


----------



## Homerhomer

imagohp said:


> I am not saying that I'm very well off, but still wouldn't want to throw ~30k down the drain for few/couple years of pleasure.


you can have a real rolex for a fraction of that, last year waddingtons (well known auction house in Toronto for the once who are not familiar) had watch auction, type in rolex in the search to get the realized prices
http://www.waddingtons.ca/prices-realised

For 30K you can have a whole collection of vintage rolex watches, if you get one new, most likely you will not be able to resale for nowhere near what you paid for it if you get bored, with vintage more reasonable priced watches you will have no issue getting your money back or close to it.


----------



## the-royal-mail

I guess I am a bit concerned about the security aspect to these things. Right now I do not carry much of value so there is not much for muggers to take. But that could change if I started wearing such an expensive watch.


----------



## Plugging Along

Homerhomer said:


> you can have a real rolex for a fraction of that, last year waddingtons (well known auction house in Toronto for the once who are not familiar) had watch auction, type in rolex in the search to get the realized prices
> http://www.waddingtons.ca/prices-realised
> 
> For 30K you can have a whole collection of vintage rolex watches, if you get one new, most likely you will not be able to resale for nowhere near what you paid for it if you get bored, with vintage more reasonable priced watches you will have no issue getting your money back or close to it.


I have a feeling that a used watch will not give the same satisfaction to the OP as a new. Reading between the lines of his last post, he doesn't necessarily want the watch to wears as he doesn't wear watches. He wants one to say he has one that is more than a car. Her is not necessarily planning on collecting a whole bunch. That was just my read. 



the-royal-mail said:


> I guess I am a bit concerned about the security aspect to these things. Right now I do not carry much of value so there is not much for muggers to take. But that could change if I started wearing such an expensive watch.


I am wondering how often people get mugged for their rolex watches. I think if you fit the target of getting mug (generally flashy and well groomed??? I am not sure) then you would get mugged because you look wealthy. I don't think from a distant one can easily tell what watch you are wearing. Then I have to question what areas they frequent if they are concerned about mugging. 

I have been in clubs, bars, foreign countries, Harlem (that was scary, but not because of my watch), and have never had any problems. I tend to be pretty aware of my surroundings, and other than my watch and sometimes my purse (which is a bigger concern) am really low key. 

Do people, that have nice cars worry about getting car jacked?


----------



## Beaver101

Plugging Along said:


> I have a feeling that a used watch will not give the same satisfaction to the OP as a new. Reading between the lines of his last post, he doesn't necessarily want the watch to wears as he doesn't wear watches. He wants one to say he has one that is more than a car. Her is not necessarily planning on collecting a whole bunch. That was just my read.
> 
> I am wondering how often people get mugged for their rolex watches. I think if you fit the target of getting mug (generally flashy and well groomed??? I am not sure) then you would get mugged because you look wealthy. I don't think from a distant one can easily tell what watch you are wearing. Then I have to question what areas they frequent if they are concerned about mugging.
> 
> I have been in clubs, bars, foreign countries, Harlem (that was scary, but not because of my watch), and have never had any problems. I tend to be pretty aware of my surroundings, and other than my watch and sometimes my purse (which is a bigger concern) am really low key.
> 
> Do people, that have nice cars worry about getting car jacked?


 ... +1 with all your posts above.


----------



## Homerhomer

Plugging Along said:


> I have a feeling that a used watch will not give the same satisfaction to the OP as a new. ?


That's possible ;-) I am just providing an alternative incase OP wasn't aware of it.


----------



## crmilo007

You can try to Tissot. I like it


----------



## crmilo007

*Rely*

I like Tissot. You can try it ?


----------



## ludetuner

Reviving this thread as I’m hoping the OP went ahead with the Rolex purchase. Pretty good investment, I’d say. 

In 2014, you could get a Submariner for 10-20% off and now there’s at least a three month waiting list and they are going for over retail for pre-owned


----------



## Longtimeago

Hmmm, old thread revived, OK.

I owned a Rolex some years ago. The problem I had was that I like watches and I like to buy new ones now and then. Thus my problem, once you own a Rolex, you can never justify buying another watch in your lifetime since you can expect your Rolex to go on ticking till you die, assuming some cleaning/maintenance obviously. I eventually ended up giving mine to one of my sons. Now it's his problem. LOL

I have no doubt that if he were to sell it today, he would get more than I paid for it way back in the 80s. But I don't see what 'investment' has to do with it ludetuner. I had mine because if you 'like' watches, they are one of the 'top of the list' of watches. It's like liking cars and wanting to drive a Ferrari. Not to show off or as an 'investment', but because you like cars and just want to drive a Ferrari. In other words the pleasure it give you owning one is an internal thing, not an external, 'show' everyone thing or an investment.


----------



## ludetuner

By definition, an investment would be allocating money with the expectation of a future benefit. 

In that sense, my point was that if the OP purchased a new Rolex at market value in 2014, it would have proved to be a wise investment in today’s market (that’s with the assumption that he/she would want to realize that investment (sell). 

I agree with you that ultimately, watches or most luxury goods are not investments as one would hope they are acquired to be enjoyed and as such, most luxury goods are considered deprecating assets.


----------



## Plugging Along

I think if one is chooses to invest in rolexes for future gain they better have their financial house in order. There much better investments to return on your money and you have to really know what you are doing to find a buyer. If one has lots of money then go ahead.


----------



## OhGreatGuru

OP has not made any posts since 2014. So I think any further speculation about his watch "investments" is kind of pointless.


----------

